# First Time Vivarium



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

it's beautiful!


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

Pencil2Print said:


> it's beautiful!


Thank you! It's a little daunting as a first attempt, but I think it's coming along nicely. roud:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great though those fiddler crabs may not be 100% plant friendly. Vampire crabs are a common choice. I keep darts in my vivs.

How about a FT shot?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, can't tell in the side picture but make sure your Broms are at least at a 45 degree angle. The more upright the better! Keep the cups watered and you will have pups in no time!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha, sorry, one more suggestion. Take out the carnivorous plants. They require a cold period to survive. You may bet a few months out of them but they will eventually rot form the high humidity and heat. 

Overall the scape looks amazing. It just takes some time to work in the plants and let them fill in. If you would like some additional plant suggestions, let me know.


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> Looks great though those fiddler crabs may not be 100% plant friendly. Vampire crabs are a common choice. I keep darts in my vivs.
> 
> How about a FT shot?


Thanks!

I used fiddler crabs because they are generally nice and get along with other things. I was afraid vampire crabs would eat my shrimp and would fight as they are very territorial.

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a FT shot?


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> Also, can't tell in the side picture but make sure your Broms are at least at a 45 degree angle. The more upright the better! Keep the cups watered and you will have pups in no time!


I think most of them are at a 45 degree more more. I do know they can all hold water. Pretty sure one of them already has a tiny pup. I think I see a lot of trimming in my future. lol


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> Haha, sorry, one more suggestion. Take out the carnivorous plants. They require a cold period to survive. You may bet a few months out of them but they will eventually rot form the high humidity and heat.
> 
> Overall the scape looks amazing. It just takes some time to work in the plants and let them fill in. If you would like some additional plant suggestions, let me know.


HAHA...no worries. The more suggestions the better.

I had heard conflicting stories about the carnivorous plants. I was told to give them a try, but I hate to kill plants. I might have to reevaluate those additions. Thank you for that suggestion! roud:

I can't wait for things to fill in more. I have my ferns doing a good job, but the orchids are really gonna take months to establish themselves and start growing. There are a few more additions I am considering, but most of those were aquatic plants.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Great, sounds like you are right on track! Vampires would probably go after the shrimp, but i never had much issues with them being territorial. FT shot is a full tank shot from the front (or main viewing point)

For aquatic plants, crypts would look great, or hygrophilia as it will grow emersed too! I have a friend who has a 75 gallon vivarium with darts and 100% emersed aquatic plants.

A personal favorite plan is ficus pumila. Its a nice vining plant that will help break up bare spots in the background. Crabs love to climb it as well.


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> Great, sounds like you are right on track! Vampires would probably go after the shrimp, but i never had much issues with them being territorial. FT shot is a full tank shot from the front (or main viewing point)
> 
> For aquatic plants, crypts would look great, or hygrophilia as it will grow emersed too! I have a friend who has a 75 gallon vivarium with darts and 100% emersed aquatic plants.
> 
> A personal favorite plan is ficus pumila. Its a nice vining plant that will help break up bare spots in the background. Crabs love to climb it as well.


Okay...so I thought I posted a FT (learning) shot...but here are a few. I hope to take better ones soon.

As far as aquatic plants, I know I have to be careful because I don't have a substrate under the water for them to grow in. I just have the rocks. I was told that many plants actually need that substrate to survive. I do like the Hygrophilia thought!

That ficus pumila would look GREAT in my tank! Looks like the leaves stay small as well. I might have to look into that.

Keep the suggestions coming! lol

Also...if you know where I could post in this forum about high PH levels and a mold problem, that would be great!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW looks awesome, what size is this tank? 

As for the plants, most of the fast growing stem stuff will do fine without specialized substrate. 

Ficus pumila also has an oak leaf variant that is even smaller, but grows really slow.


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> WOW looks awesome, what size is this tank?
> 
> As for the plants, most of the fast growing stem stuff will do fine without specialized substrate.
> 
> Ficus pumila also has an oak leaf variant that is even smaller, but grows really slow.


THANKS! I am trying to make it work but the mold problems are KILLING ME! :angryfire

The tank is 65 gallons. I created this profile if it helps. I tried to include all details, but probably left something out. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=16770

The oak leaf Ficus pumila is AWESOME! I might have to consider that...even though it is slow growing. Although....I do like the varigation of the other one.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

For mold issues, get yourself a tropical springtail culture start and some isopods, like dwarf whites. They will keep the mold at bay.


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> For mold issues, get yourself a tropical springtail culture start and some isopods, like dwarf whites. They will keep the mold at bay.


Excuse me for sounding stupid...but these are both bugs right? Will they crawl or fly out the tank if I have a glass lid with a few holes?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Lotophagi said:


> Excuse me for sounding stupid...but these are both bugs right? Will they crawl or fly out the tank if I have a glass lid with a few holes?


The springtails are insects but do not fly and will stay in the substrate and occasionally venture out onto leaf litter, etc. They are considered a staple item in vivarium care, especially if dart frogs are involved. They mainly east mold and microorganisms that grow on other things.

The isopods are just that, isopods. You may know them as Rollie-Pollies, woodlice, or pill bugs. They do not have wings and won't climb glass. The dwarf whites are about the size of a fruit fly and will stay in the substrate as well, venturing out at night to 'nom' mold and decomposing matter. 

As a side note you will most likely see some gnats or other random creatures in your tank eventually. The plants and substrate often have small critters in them from the start. Nothing to worry about though unless its millipedes!


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

EntoCraig said:


> The springtails are insects but do not fly and will stay in the substrate and occasionally venture out onto leaf litter, etc. They are considered a staple item in vivarium care, especially if dart frogs are involved. They mainly east mold and microorganisms that grow on other things.
> 
> The isopods are just that, isopods. You may know them as Rollie-Pollies, woodlice, or pill bugs. They do not have wings and won't climb glass. The dwarf whites are about the size of a fruit fly and will stay in the substrate as well, venturing out at night to 'nom' mold and decomposing matter.
> 
> As a side note you will most likely see some gnats or other random creatures in your tank eventually. The plants and substrate often have small critters in them from the start. Nothing to worry about though unless its millipedes!


I have ordered my springtail cultures! Hope to have them in a couple of days. Gotta get this mold under control. Definitely have gnats...not sure how to get rid of them, but not sure I care. 

Oh yeah, I also took your advice and bought that creeping ficus plant. Can't wait to put that in the tank. 

Thank you for all your help! You've really moved me forward!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome. The springtails well help for sure.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

So jealous of these awesome looking tanks.


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Menace said:


> So jealous of these awesome looking tanks.


Hey menace you are in Florida dont you live in a vivarium


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Great looking start just wait till you get addicted to the rare epiphyte creeping ferns they are crazy amazing i love all mine. You should check out micro mini Sinningia. I grow some of them and they are an amazing small flowering plant and they do so non stop. Here is a picture of mighty mouse my favorite and thats my finger so you can see how small they are.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats an awesome flower? Are these in the African Violet family?


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

It is related both are Gesneriads but these need more humidity


----------

